# Deinagkistodron acutus



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone keep or work with this species - or have experience with them? i am ever so slowly falling in love, one of the most fascinating and enjoyable hots i have ever worked with, and insanely stunning!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

have a look at midlands reptile forum


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

I picked up a trio of adults at Hamm,they are stunning.

Regards Roy.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i have just been offered a whole bunch and i am extremely tempted - one of my favourites

you have any photo's Roy?


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

tengalms said:


> I picked up a trio of adults at Hamm,they are stunning.
> 
> Regards Roy.


very nice, any idea of the sexes Roy?

Bucks/belize carpy? are you doing more research there??


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

im not sure when i can next get out to belize. i was meant to be heading out there for around 14 months this august but the military has potentially scuppered those plans to be delayed until january.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

when was you're 1st stint out there? how old are you dude? i'd love to travel south america... time and money isn't right however at the present time unforts!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

im 17 - first stint in south america - god a while ago - no idea. but in the past 3 years i have been to costa rica, panama, nicaragua, guatemala, belize and honduras. and with any luck in the coming 18 months i will manage some more


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

i take it your tempted by the Deinagkistrodon when you're a little older and with a DWA then? I've always fancied Peru, bolivia and brazil... not so much for the herps but in general...


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

nope - im tempted by the deinagkistodron now - the offer is from the US for belize. DWAL does not come into the equation

oh - and less of the patronising tone would be much appreciated also


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

i see... now or in the next 18 months? i'm confused...so are you doing research there or actually keeping as a hobbyist? does your interest lie with asian herps or predominantly south american species?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Lamprophis said:


> i see... now or in the next 18 months? i'm confused...so are you doing research there or actually keeping as a hobbyist? does your interest lie with asian herps or predominantly south american species?


my interest lies with a number of herps. specifically certain colubrid, elapid and crotalid genuses. there is a public vivarium out there - thats where they would go

tell you what - why not add me on msn. i cant be arsed trying to explain it to someone who is seemingly attempting to be condescending because of my age on the forum


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

ahh i see.. just seen your edit.. sorry i didn't mean to be sound patronising. I was just confused about where the display was or if it was your personal display, I am however very interested in possible trips myself, Africa and Asia would be my first port of call for herping trips, and i can vouch for Deinagkistrodon, they're a stunning species..


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

carpy said:


> nope - im tempted by the deinagkistodron now - the offer is from the US for belize. DWAL does not come into the equation
> 
> oh - and less of the patronising tone would be much appreciated also


Carpy, I’m not reading a patronizing tone from Lamprophis, if you are prepared to discuss the possibility of keeping a venomous snake, dismissing the essential legality’s of the law, its inevitable you will be questioned.

I would suggest Lamprophis was simply showing an interest in your travel experiences.

Although Deinagkistodron are fairly easy to work with, a mistake would cause high consequences.

Dave


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dave - it was the "ahh maybe get one when you are a little older then" that seems to be a patronising sort of comment

a mistake from any number of species would cause serious consequences, that is part and parcel of keeping and working with DWA. rest be assured i am not a thrill seeking teenager only wanting to keep a dwa because of the associated risks and macho looks people seem to believe it brings. nor am i oblivious to the dangers, or new to working with hots.

i also do not see where i dismiss the essential legalities of keeping a venomous species


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Carpy,

The first line of the quoted paragraph in my previous post suggests you would be tempted to obtain a venomous snake, I guess from how you have worded your response it could mean you intend to keep the species in question in Belize, you can hardly blame RFUK members from thinking your intensions are to keep them illegally in the UK.


I’m not so sure on other “venomous keepers” thoughts, but for somebody to ask questions of such a basic nature, it clearly shows your inexperience, I do appreciate that many venomous species differ in behaviour, you just seem to try so hard to prove you aren’t inexperienced, it actually shows that you are.


The age factor…., again you are driving attention to the fact you are only 17, only one simple question was asked, which is one may of us would ask, my response is not to display negative and patronising attitude towards you, maybe you should just take a side step, and look at your thread replies from a different view.


Belize, very interesting place, you should post a few photographs if you have any, it’s a destination on my wish list.



Cheers

Dave


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

the question i asked was broad because i know of only a few keepers - and therefore was wondering if others kept them. i do not see how that shows my inexperience.

im not blaming anyone for it - i was merely pointing out that the steretoypes towards young people in the hobby are not always justified.

where do i attempt to prove my experience "so hard"? if i were to be so intent on proving my experience - perhaps it would be more sense for me to post dozens of picture threads on here, or just become a more regular poster? i have no intention of proving my experience to anyone on here. 

i did not drive attention to this fact, i merely replied truthfully when asked. 

i think the wording that was given in one reply seemed to indicate a patronising comment - perhaps you dont see it, but i do. it may just have been how i interpreted it, but regardless 

i tend not to post photo's of most things because im not one to overly enjoy getting flamed on a forum - as invariably occurs when people find out my age, and the animals i have and continue to work with

its all gravy, and people can make up whatever mind they want - its when people make it up based on a small number of facts and prejudices and not all of the facts that gets me, as happens all to often, and as i believe you have on making the assumption i am attmepting to draw attention to my age, and the fact i am experienced, neither of which i have done


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok Carpy,

Well just for the record, I had no idea who Lamprophis was, I have since been speaking to a good friend who actually spent time travelling with him through Asia, and I guarantee his comments were not intended to sound sarcastic or patronising. (I now do know who he is)

Anyway, if you do purchase any for Belize, good luck with them they are truly stunning, don’t pay anymore than the equivalent of £30, although pretty, they are surprisingly cheap.

Watch them; they don’t call the One Hundred Pace Viper for nothing. : victory:



Cheers

Dave


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

not tom by any chance is it?

and no we wont be paying - it is an exchange for some young F1 B. atrox and asper which are - well not exactly a scarce species in cayo or stann - there may only be a dozen or so hots in belize but of all the snake's your most likely to see B asper has to be it


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Carpy,

I was speaking to Tom, Lamprophis is not Tom though.

As you will know Bothrops species can be challenging pit vipers to say the least, make one hundred pacers look like caterpillars.

Anyway, lets keep this forum as clean as we can, potential venomous (Uk DWA) keepers need to work together and share best practice.


Best

Dave


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

yea - i guessed you were speaking to tom

of all the words i would use to describe an acutus - caterpillar probably wouldnt have come to mind - even comparatively . and i must say bothrops almsot have a false stigma attached to their name.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

carpy said:


> yea - i guessed you were speaking to tom
> 
> of all the words i would use to describe an acutus - caterpillar probably wouldnt have come to mind - even comparatively . and i must say bothrops almsot have a false stigma attached to their name.


a false stigma?


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Carpy, i remember you saying you went to Costa Rica and Belize with your A level class ( I think it was ) ? What research do you do in these places ?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

good old costa rica.... the memories!

maybe one day i'll get back down there... see how the park has changed over the years now that tourists go there regularly...

... some great times were had there!:2thumb:


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

carpy said:


> i have just been offered a whole bunch and i am extremely tempted - one of my favourites





carpy said:


> nope - im tempted by the deinagkistodron now - the offer is from the US for belize. DWAL does not come into the equation





carpy said:


> and no we wont be paying - it is an exchange for some young F1 B. atrox and asper which are - well not exactly a scarce species in cayo or stann - there may only be a dozen or so hots in belize but of all the snake's your most likely to see B asper has to be it


 
Hi Carpy, 

Im pretty confused with your affiliation with this facility in Belize. I have seen in a previous post (about Taylors Cantils) that you mentioned 'WE have a trio of these at OUR facility in belize'. So do you own or work at this facility? As I was under the impression you went there once on a school trip. 
And on this thread, you are basically saying that you are sorting out a deal to swap some F1 Bothrops sp. for some Deinagkistrodon for this facility, whilst still living in Bucks? You must have made a considerably strong impression for them to require your help sorting this deal…


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Lamprophis said:


> very nice, any idea of the sexes Roy?
> 
> Bucks/belize carpy? are you doing more research there??


Yep,they are 2-1.not best mix,but stunning adults.

Regards Roy.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

carpy said:


> i have just been offered a whole bunch and i am extremely tempted - one of my favourites
> 
> you have any photo's Roy?


Hi Mate,no pics yet,as no working camera.Will post some up when i borrow a camera.

Regards Roy.


----------

